# All the TouchPad PC files in a few simple clicks! Updated 7-24-2013



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I've created a self-extracting install file to install the latest Java and novacom automatically AcmeInstaller3 and AcmeUninstaller will be put in the Palm, Inc folder. It also copies my simple install and remove CM batch files to your desktop. Please post any issues you have using this file.

TouchpadPCfiles-0.3-7u25 45.38 MB

Download just the Batch files and put them on your desktop.

cmbatchfiles.rar 633 B

Change log

0.1- Initial Release - Installs Java version 7 update 13 and Novacom 1.3

0.2 - Acmeinstaller3 and AcmeUninstaller are put automatically in the right folder. 64 bit users have to change the install folder for everything to run right.

0.3 - Updated java installer to Version 7 update 15.

0.3-7u25 - Updated java installer to Version 7 update 25 and changed version format to reflect java installer updates.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

I am running windows 8 and will happily test it for you, do I need to uninstall Java and novacom x86 first?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

For the automation why not a simple batch file?

something like

xcopy (source file) "c:\program files\palm inc\acme

or something like that. You gotta make sure to have quotes around it because of the spaces


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

silentmage said:


> I am running windows 8 and will happily test it for you, do I need to uninstall Java and novacom x86 first?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


 no. You can just cancel the installer when it runs or use it to update your installs.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gradular said:


> I've created a self-extracting install file to install the latest Java and novacom automatically It also copies my simple install and remove CM batch files to your desktop. I can't get windows to allow me to automate putting the ACME files in to the Palm, Inc folder, so they are also copied to a folder on your desktop and will need to be manually moved. I know it's a little rough and I need some testers to see what OS versions this will and will not work with.
> 
> TouchpadPCfiles-0.1
> 
> ...


Great work Gradular! I will test this out when I get home, thank you

Btw did you get the Batch install/uninstall files tested with XP? I would like to add those to the CM10 OP.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Great work Gradular! I will test this out when I get home, thank you
> 
> Btw did you get the Batch install/uninstall files tested with XP? I would like to add those to the CM10 OP.


 Not yet. But I'm gonna make a small win xp vm over the weekend so I can test out future releases on my own so I'll know what windows will and will not let me do.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

I've already got one made that does it all, made it back in December (and not sure it's a co-incidence that after 15 months I was the first to automate it and suddenly multiple people have weeks later). Anyway, mine runs on XP as well and copies the files to the Palm folder. Can't post it until monday but will do then.

Mine also doesn't need Java and has a few other tricks.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

The more help the merrier. Did u post it somewhere else then back in December?

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> The more help the merrier. Did u post it somewhere else then back in December?
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Yeah been on another forum for a few months been tested, worked every time, mines a bit more in depth than the others and is a full automated guide which prompts you through every step, will post it on here on monday (away from PC atm).

Setup for CM9 and CM10, and lets you install android and bypass the webos setup wizard.

I aim for simplicity in my guides, made one on how to unlock/debrand the Sony Ericsson W810 that's been used by over 11,000 people (and it's only been published on one site).


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

dcx_badasss said:


> Yeah been on another forum for a few months been tested, worked every time, mines a bit more in depth than the others and is a full automated guide which prompts you through every step, will post it on here on monday (away from PC atm).
> 
> Setup for CM9 and CM10, and lets you install android and bypass the webos setup wizard.
> 
> I aim for simplicity in my guides, made one on how to unlock/debrand the Sony Ericsson W810 that's been used by over 11,000 people (and it's only been published on one site).


 Can you post a link? Because I've never seen it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Right, I can post it tonight, just need a decent host, not going to link to where it is as I only have 1GB traffic a day on the current link and it's hitting that already. Anyone know a good reliable host that will let me track the downloads.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

xcd said:


> Right, I can post it tonight, just need a decent host, not going to link to where it is as I only have 1GB traffic a day on the current link and it's hitting that already. Anyone know a good reliable host that will let me track the downloads.


So, no luck finding host that meets your needs?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

pgzerwer2 said:


> So, no luck finding host that meets your needs?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


I'm working on my own updated version anyway. Not like we are making anything off of it anyway and it helps the rootzwiki community more.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39264-touchpad-toolkit-android-automated-installer/


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

OP updated.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Version 0.3 posted and updated batch files posted in one .rar file


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Gradular said:


> Version 0.3 posted and updated batch files posted in one .rar file


The batch files are identical to the old ones, what is 'updated'


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

xcd said:


> The batch files are identical to the old ones, what is 'updated'


A new java version came out over the weekend. I updated the installer so it loads that version. The batch files are the same in my installer but different from the ones I posted before by themselves.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad to see people are still downloading my installer. I hope to make some revisions and add some more functions in the upcoming weeks when time allows me. Thanks for the support!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I still will be doing updates as time allows me. I still support and love my TP!

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Updated OP with updated installer.

I am also working on making it more automated for easy use and will have a page pointing to all the needed files to install Android roms on a TouchPad.


----------

